
Ask HN: How much do you make? - gymmaster
How much do you make in SF&#x2F;Seattle&#x2F;NYC&#x2F;Vancouver? What is your household income?<p>Edit: Deleted a lot of personal information and also changed theme of the question.
======
Rainymood
There will be a huge selection bias + reporting bias here. HN has a lot of
people with relatively high wages and people are more inclined to state their
earnings when they are high, just keep this in mind.

Also: cost of living is a huge factor in salary, if you earn over 100k in the
Netherlands you're considered loaded, but I keep hearing stories about
software devs in the US starting out with 100k.

------
Mz
_How much do you make in SF /Seattle/NYC/Vancouver? What is your household
income?_

I will suggest you delete everything but the above. You will get better
answers. Otherwise, you can probably expect a lot of snark and not much real
information.

------
psyc
Seattle. At my last 3 jobs, I made $135k, then $110k, then $90k, in that
order, as both my skills and the profile/prestige of the products _increased_.

~~~
inputcoffee
Why did you accept the lower pay, or leave the job with the higher pay?

Were the hours better, was the work more interesting, did you not have a
choice or was there another factor at play?

~~~
psyc
The work was far more interesting each time. The high paying job was a
bullshit Sharepoint app that everyone knew full well would never see the light
of day. The middle one was a very, very successful mobile game. The last one
was HoloLens.

~~~
taway_1212
I think we've long reached the point where there's more very talented people
in tech than interesting jobs for them - hence the downward pressure in wages
for those interesting jobs.

------
skylark
In San Francisco, fresh grads can expect to make between 95-115k at a startup
or non-tech company. For the tech giants, check Glassdoor - it's spot on for
people with <5 years of experience because of the volume of people submitting
information. Their numbers have consistently been in line with offers I've
received.

------
monkey26
I'm not in any of those markets but have lived and worked in Vancouver, and if
I still did would likely have the same job as I do now.

$84k US but living in a part of Canada much cheaper than Vancouver. 4 days a
week. No crazy corporate or startup deadlines. All open source.

------
CyberFonic
Quite a bit less than enough :-)

------
taroway
I make ~34k USD per year as a senior iOS developer at a kinda-startup. That's
before taxes, taxes are ~10%. I live in Bangkok.

~~~
baubrey91
Are you guys hiring by any chance?

~~~
taroway
Unfortunately not, in fact we're letting one iOS developer go soon due to
company shifting a bit.

I'll send you an email if anything changes (checked your history out).

If you're keen on moving to Bangkok it should be fairly easy to check out job
listings on LinkedIn etc though, there's certainly demand.

~~~
baubrey91
Thanks! Can you add me on Linkedin?
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brandonaubrey/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brandonaubrey/)

------
tradersam
> I feel like I am paid poor man's salary despite being knowledgeable.

Trying living on 25k in Los Angeles.

~~~
baubrey91
Los Angeles local and I'm in the same situation. I feel like have the
developers in LA are over paid (some iOS developers making 150-200k) and the
other half are underpaid (15-30 dollars and hour)

------
hackerboos
Toronto: $94,000 CAD and 5-10% bonus. Pension is matched 13% defined benefit
plan.

